# Yamaha EF2000is Generators w/ Twin Tech Cable and GenTran Transfer Switch



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello All..

I finally got my GenTran 300660 PowerStay transfer switch hooked up, and today I got to testing the generator setup on the switch.

I have two Yamaha EF2000is Generators connected w/ the Twin Tech cable.
This setup gives me a rated 25 amps of power, and peak 30 amps.

I ran almost everything I wanted to with no issues.

I had approximately 200 watts of lights bulbs (led/cfl's)
1 LG Refrigerator
1 Entertainment System (Led TV, Tivo, Surround System) (appx 150 watts)
Nat Gas Furnace (smaller 2 tons sized unit)
Nat Gas Tankless (instant on) Hot Water Heater appx (50 watts)
Security Alarm / Home Networking (router / verizon fios system) (appx 100 watts)

If I turned the furnace off (leaving the rest of the above on) I could also run the following...

A hair dryer
A 1100 Watt Microwave 
(Not at the same time of course)

I also plan on having my father-in-law fabricate a custom wood cover for the main panel and transfer switch, he has saw dust running through his veins. 

I plan on putting together a You Tube video of this setup, as I couldn't find one before I did this.


----------



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well.... I finally put together a YouTube of my setup. From the lack of replies, i'm not sure anyone here may be interested, but here is the link incase you are.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice Job. It looks good. Plug and Play is much better than extension cords.


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

It's been 8 years since this setup. Just curious to know, how are the generators performing? Have you had any issues with the carburetors blocking up due to fuel? I have heard that fuel with ethanol can cause the jets to get blocked up if the generators are not run periodically.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

This forum has lotsa info and discussions on the importance of using non ethanol fuel whenever possible and a proven additive to combat the effects of ethanol. Even running non ethanol it’s a good idea to use fuel stabilizer when storing your generators for longer than 30 days. Get into the habit of running your generators once a month for half an hour with a load for exercise. Heats the oil enough to remove moisture and uses up the fuel instead of it getting stale. It’s a good habit without detrimental effects….😉 Dutchy


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> This forum has lotsa info and discussions on the importance of using non ethanol fuel whenever possible and a proven additive to combat the effects of ethanol. Even running non ethanol it’s a good idea to use fuel stabilizer when storing your generators for longer than 30 days. Get into the habit of running your generators once a month for half an hour with a load for exercise. Heats the oil enough to remove moisture and uses up the fuel instead of it getting stale. It’s a good habit without detrimental effects….😉 Dutchy


This is the best advice for making sure a generator is ready to go when an outage hits. People make the mistake of allowing a generator to sit up too long without running it. With carbed engines, they really need to be run at least once a month even if it's just for a few minutes. They are not designed to sit up for long periods of time.


----------

